# A stray golden during the rescue



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Such a wonderful video, made me cry

A Stray Golden Retriever Panics During Her Rescue Up Until The Moment She Is Touched


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I love "Hope for Paws" they are one of my favorite rescue groups. great video


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just so touching. A golden through and through, still an amazing gentle dog even when in such a scary situation.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah - I totally teared up. Poor girl. Glad she is safe.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh my what a video, Taylor sat next to me ears pricked as he could hear her. Hope she finds a fo,rever home soon


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I watched this the other day, an amazing rescue and transformation of this girl.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is great. All she needed was to know she was not going to be hurt and some loving attention. You could not have blamed her had she tried to bite, but she never did. What a wonderful dog she is and what a wonderful companion she is going to make some lucky person/family.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Here is a new picture of this sweet golden, Clarabelle, that came across my FB feed, and a link to a few other photos from Flickr (see: https://www.flickr.com/photos/eldad75/ Eldad Hagar). She's looking so happy now, all she needed was a safe place.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

KKaren said:


> Here is a new picture of this sweet golden, Clarabelle, that came across my FB feed, and a link to a few other photos from Flickr (see: https://www.flickr.com/photos/eldad75/ Eldad Hagar). She's looking so happy now, all she needed was a safe place.


Getting teary again seeing this! SO HAPPY she's found the life she deserves!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Clarabelle*

What a touching video and great rescue.

I will always have a rescue dog-they are the best and give us so much more than we ever give the!!

Hope Clarabelle gets the most loving home!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Awwww! The dear sweet precious thing! I am sure she will find a home!


----------

